# Constiution ???



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I caught the tail end of one of the talking heads the other night and heard at a blip about getting the Constiution rewritten before the year 2020. Sounds pretty scary to me. Anyone heard any more??????


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Haven't heard anything as of late but the last attempt I'm aware of was in 1995 under the ruse of a conference of states which in turn would vote on a constitution conference. Once that happens the entire constitution would be rewritten. Keep your eye open for anyone calling for a conference of states because it is a con game. Here is some pretty good reading on the subject.

http://www.sweetliberty.org/concon.htm


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hell congress won't even follow the one we've got what good is a new one?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

If I am not mistaken, the Constitution has been changed 27 times. They are called amendments. Therefore, those folks who challenge that the Constitution should never be changed are wrong. Without these changes, Blacks would still be treated as 3/5 as a person, women would not be allowed to vote, and presidents would be able to serve more than two terms.

Congress has the right to change the Constitution as they see fit. That's why we have a representative government, and that's why we need to be very careful who we elect to serve us.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

BigDaddy it isn't a question about amendments to the Constitution which the Constitution itself allows but a rewritten constitution period. The rights, amendments you mentioned would be thrown out as would the entire Constitution and it would be rewritten from the ground up. Believe it or not that is actually possible if a minimum of 34 governors were to gather in a conference of the states, vote and approve to rewrite the Constitution. As scary as that sounds this has been attempted in the past.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Gohon:

It is the right of any citizenry to change or discuss change in their government system. I'm not saying that I want to change the Constitution, but what if enough people did? Would you support the change if a majority of the citizenry wanted it?

Now, I don't think that enough people are dissatisified with our Constitution to change it. However, I fully support the rights of people to discuss changing it if changes are needed.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It is the right of any citizenry to change or discuss change in their government system. I'm not saying that I want to change the Constitution, but what if enough people did? Would you support the change if a majority of the citizenry wanted it?


Let me try this again .................... I have no problems with changes to the constitution. That is the amendment process. The question (topic) is not about making changes (amendments) but about *rewriting* the constitution. Changes (amendments) to the constitution I support. Rewriting the constitution, absolutely not.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Gohon:

Let me say this again... I understand that you don't want to change the Constitution. I don't either. However, it is the right of any citizenry to change their government.

Simply put, if a majority of the people wanted to go to a unicameral legislature, shouldn't we be able to change the Constitution to make that happen? If a majority of the people wanted to shift power from one branch of the government to another, shouldn't we be able to change the Constitution to make that happen?

Periodic reviews of our Constitution and government are a healthy thing. It is a right of any free society and not something to fear. I would be more scared of a government that doesn't allow its citizenry to change the government if a change is wanted.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Let me say this again... I understand that you don't want to change the Constitution. I don't either. However, it is the right of any citizenry to change their government.


Oh well .................... I tried. Please read my last post and tell me how you can come up with the above after I said and I quote "I have no problems with changes to the constitution". Let me say this slowly .......I have no problems with changes to the constitution. The topic is *NOT* what a majority wants to do through voting or what ever but what a *FEW* wants to do through a con game and that is to *REWRITE* the Constitution. Please try to understand what the term rewrite means. The American people were not aware this was even attempted. You are aware the *MAJORITY* of Britts wanted to keep the Americas under their control but a *MINORITY* declared war for independence....................... Majority is not always right.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Our Constitution is not a sacred text, nor were the authors demigods. Somehow, our "founding fathers" are painted as this small group of geniuses that just happened to arrive at the same time at the same place and just happened to produce a Constitution that is perfect in a relatively short period of time.

In my opinion, the Constitution has served the United States well. However, it can be rewritten if enough states call for a Constitution Convention. Why are we so scared of this?

Let me restate that any citizenry should have the right to not only amend their Constitution, but to completely change their system of government if they want to. The colonists changed their system of government through armed revolt, and this is the method employed most commonly throughout the world. Better yet, have a foreign power overthrow your government for you while you sit back and observe (hello Iraq!). Why can't a citizenry do the same thing peacefully through a Constitution Convention?

Now, I don't want a major rewrite of the Constitution, but there are likely parts of it that were written in the late 1700s in a time that couldn't possible envision the world as it is today. I fully support an organized effort to sit down, review this document, and to see what works and what doesn't work.

We are a government "by the people", meaning that the government serves us and not the other way around. We should be free to do it. In fact, I think that it is our civic duty to continually question our government.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Agree with Big Daddy on this question. Constitutional convention/amendment processes are our right. However, I find Gohon's comment insightful. "Majority is not always right". I guess that means that rights and privleges of minorities should be maintained.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Now, I don't want a major rewrite of the Constitution, but there are likely parts of it that were written in the late 1700s in a time that couldn't possible envision the world as it is today.


Curious ......... which parts would that be? Second Amendment maybe?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> However, I find Gohon's comment insightful. "Majority is not always right". I guess that means that rights and privleges of minorities should be maintained.


Rights and privileges maintained? The founding fathers set the constitution up for a Republic where the rule of law governs. Not as a Democracy where the majority rules. That is the only way the rights of minorities can be protected. Privileges go and come with no value. If the day ever arrives that someone sits down to rewrite the constitution, that is the day the US will cease to exist. Contrary to what BD would like you to think, our founding fathers were a small group of geniuses that gave us a document that so far has been tamper proof. But as seen, there are a few that are willing and trying to do just that.


----------

